# ECSA evaluations



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi, 
İ just completed my bachelor degree in mechanical engineering. And got a job offer from a South African company as a graduate engineer. 

Mechanical engineer, falls under the critical skills list which will require an ECSA approval. Ecsa requires work experience which I currently don't have. 
So my question is, what would you advice I do under this situation. İs there a way I can apply for ecsa approval without work experience or is it possible to opt for a general skills work permit.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Wekumusha (Apr 6, 2021)

You apply for Candidate Engineer registration status with ECSA. 
It is acceptable when you apply for the critical skills permit


----------



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you for the response

Also, is it possible to apply for the permit before the ecsa registration is complete. Like apply using a proof of ecsa registration application.

Thank you


----------



## Wekumusha (Apr 6, 2021)

What DHA wants is proof that you are qualified to register for that profession. 
When you submit your application to ECSA they first Evaluate your qualification to see if it meets the minimum requirement for registration. If it does they will send you an "Evaluation Outcome Letter". 

This letter will typically state "your qualifications meet the requirements for registration".

You can use this letter to apply for the permit.


----------



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Wekumusha said:


> What DHA wants is proof that you are qualified to register for that profession.
> When you submit your application to ECSA they first Evaluate your qualification to see if it meets the minimum requirement for registration. If it does they will send you an "Evaluation Outcome Letter".
> 
> This letter will typically state "your qualifications meet the requirements for registration".
> ...


----------



## Jsjamal (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you,

May you suggest an agency that may assist me with the ecsa process


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Jsjamal said:


> Thank you,
> 
> May you suggest an agency that may assist me with the ecsa process


Hi there, can you confirm if you managed to register with ECSA? If not, feel free to inbox me for support.


----------



## KingKobain (Sep 1, 2021)

jmgiba said:


> Hi there, can you confirm if you managed to register with ECSA? If not, feel free to inbox me for support.


Hi, are you well informed on this matter…I keep hearing conflicting information from different people about applying with a candidate membership


----------

